# Long 550 three point woes



## Rokoneer (May 28, 2012)

Putting this up for my 84 year old father who has a Long 550. 

I can only tell you what he told me, but if more info is needed I can certainly ask him since even as a retired farm mechanic for Cornell University for 35 years this issue has him perplexed.

He was using forks on the three point to stack some trees he had cut up after a storm had brought them down and he wanted to 'condense' the stack a bit so he nudged, or perhaps rammed it a bit with the rear forks to shore things up. 

Since that 'nudge' the three point will not raise. He said there is hydraulic pressure on both sides of the pump but something between the pump and the three point is preventing it from working. 

Is there a detent or check valve perhaps that has been shifted from the impact and is not letting the three point raise. Any thoughts of recommended solutions will be most appreciated and allow him to sleep through the night again.......


----------

